# excision lip lesion w/reconstrucyion of vermilion border



## beausolb (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,
This was coded with 40525, is ths correct?

right lower lip 2 cm round shaped lesion; using #15 blade elliptical skin and mucosal incision was made anteriorly and posteriorly; after incision was made, going deep to muscle layer excised with #15 blade first, then using Iris sissors and forceps continued all the way. After going into the depth, didn't see any clinical lesion or color changes. Using 6-0 vicryl, muscle layer brought back into position and sutured together very well and then used the same suture with some mucosal layer.  At the same time bring the submucosal and making sure the vermillion border came into line together first, used the 6-0 Novafil to first bring vermilion together and also everting the skin and the border margin not to create scar, that led to a dog ear on the lower part of the skin, which gradually was sutured with 6-0 Novafil and them continued simple sutures to the mucosal border and making sure to evert the border.   Thanks!


----------

